# Them Lyda boys: Ichilles X Lexus



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is a video of what they do best right now:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now some pictures


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jus three or is she still in the process of getting them here?

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Momma looks wore out!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, wouldn't YOU be, bob?? oops--you really have no idea, do ya?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> well, wouldn't YOU be, bob?? oops--you really have no idea, do ya?



Well.......I saw all three of my kids born and it looked pretty easy. Hop on the table, grunt a couple of times and BINGO! :lol: 8-[ :lol: 8-[ :lol: ...................She's not behind me.....8-[ is she?! 8-[8-[ :^o :-D :wink:

I think it was Bill Cosby's wife that said a man should try and pull his bottom lip over the top of his head to get some idea of child birth.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm in love! So sweet...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Well.......I saw all three of my kids born and it looked pretty easy. Hop on the table, grunt a couple of times and BINGO! :lol: 8-[ :lol: 8-[ :lol: ...................She's not behind me.....8-[ is she?! 8-[8-[ :^o :-D :wink:


bob--are you still with us? bob?? bob???


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

She was worn out. Bless her heart, she's a real trooper. She's back to her old self now but she put all into this. Pups are growing they are all now about the same size. I'm going to watch the girl pup really close. She seems to have attitude even now.

Sally come on over anytime.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok! I am all over the place for Easter, but how about before or after training Tues? Btw, I met a man last night in your class....has a schnauzer, I am friends w/ his son. Small world.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice schnauzer too. Tues. will be fine.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I swear to god why is gas so expensive right ow I'm telling you, quiting my job and raising puppies for them lyda boys. Even if it's only three!


----------

